# Blue eyed pup 11 weeks old



## Finabarnes94 (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

If he’s purebred, his eyes will darken.
But oh my, this is going to be a STUNNING dog!!
I typically don't "color" sables, sable is sable afterall.... but this is undoubtedly a beautiful example of a red sable.

@Cassidy's Mom


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

WOW!!! Look at that deep red!!! That is so stunning!!


----------



## Finabarnes94 (Oct 11, 2021)

Aaawww thankyou guys! He really is 😍


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Have to agree with all the above his coat is an amazing colour. 

What's his name?

I look forward to watching this guy grow!


----------



## Finabarnes94 (Oct 11, 2021)

Finabarnes94 said:


> View attachment 579266


Yeahh he is a pure breed both of his parents were very beautiful 😍 and when I got him the guy said that my pup was the only one who looked this different... all his siblings were cute and all but did not catch my eye........ if you look closely his fur is starting to turn grayish as well xox


Biscuit said:


> Have to agree with all the above his coat is an amazing colour.
> 
> What's his name?
> 
> I look forward to watching this guy grow!


 His name is chase . My 4 year old son picked the name for him


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Finabarnes94 said:


> His name is chase . My 4 year old son picked the name for him


off topic(ish): but did he happen to choose this name from paw patrol? My younger cousin (3) wanted me to name Bailey that 🙈

also, he is stunning!! 😍


----------



## Finabarnes94 (Oct 11, 2021)

Hahahha yess!! Pawpatrol ... he picked that name 2 years ago... and he still kept it in his mind until we got the pup.


----------



## Finabarnes94 (Oct 11, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> off topic(ish): but did he happen to choose this name from paw patrol? My younger cousin (3) wanted me to name Bailey that 🙈
> 
> also, he is stunning!! 😍


And they both get along soo well but sometimes it's like Tom and Jerry kind of love 🤣


----------



## Rolling Ragu (Oct 12, 2021)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Cute puppy. Which kennel did you get him from? I would like to see what the parents look like.


----------



## Finabarnes94 (Oct 11, 2021)

DHau said:


> Cute puppy. Which kennel did you get him from? I would like to see what the parents look like.


It was not a kennel, it was a private breeder... who works with german shepherd and works for police force and police dog trainer.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Lucky you finding a breeder who actually works their dogs.


----------



## Finabarnes94 (Oct 11, 2021)

DHau said:


> Lucky you finding a breeder who actually works their dogs.


 It took alot of patience and luck to be honest


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

here’s my adult coat prediction…








🤤


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Fodder said:


> here’s my adult coat prediction…
> View attachment 579321
> 
> 🤤


Hellooo beautiful! That is an absolutely GORGEOUS dog!


----------



## Finabarnes94 (Oct 11, 2021)

Wooooowwww he is gorgeous 😍 ❤ is he just a family pet or a working dog too??


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Finabarnes94 said:


> Wooooowwww he is gorgeous 😍 ❤ is he just a family pet or a working dog too??


no idea…
i’ve had that photo saved for several years. can’t remember the source but likely google images.


----------



## Finabarnes94 (Oct 11, 2021)

Fodder said:


> here’s my adult coat prediction…
> View attachment 579321
> 
> 🤤





Fodder said:


> no idea…
> i’ve had that photo saved for several years. can’t remember the source but likely google images.


Ooo okay!!! I miss read it... what you meant was an adult coat prediction for my pup right??


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Finabarnes94 said:


> Ooo okay!!! I miss read it... what you meant was an adult coat prediction for my pup right??


yes 😁


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

If he grows up to look anything like your prediction picture that will still be one heck of an eye-catcher.


----------



## Finabarnes94 (Oct 11, 2021)

Rabidwolfie said:


> If he grows up to look anything like your prediction picture that will still be one **** of an eye-catcher.



I will keep you all posted with his growth.... I am soo looking forward to this journey 😊


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

any updates on the beautiful boy?👀


----------



## irisanng102 (Jan 11, 2022)

Finabarnes94 said:


> View attachment 579266


Oh my gosh!!! Beautiful pup. Loveeeee the red coat.


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

I hope we get more updates on this pretty baby


----------



## Finabarnes94 (Oct 11, 2021)

Update chase is now 7 months. He is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Finabarnes94 (Oct 11, 2021)

peachygeorgia said:


> any updates on the beautiful boy?👀











7 months already ♥


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

he’s adorable, but i _am_ very surprised that he lightened up so much… that definitely threw me.


----------



## Finabarnes94 (Oct 11, 2021)

Fodder said:


> he’s adorable, but i _am_ very surprised that he lightened up so much… that definitely threw me.


I know I was hoping his colour would stay the same 😭


----------



## Finabarnes94 (Oct 11, 2021)

Fodder said:


> he’s adorable, but i _am_ very surprised that he lightened up so much… that definitely threw me.


 this is his dad though


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

he is still so so gorgeous oh my goodness! he lightened up so much


----------

